# Yard sale find !!! Autocycle or motorbike  year ???



## montana vintage (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got this this weekend from the original owner...i have had motorbikes in the past but this one has me stumped...please any know what it is.. It has been rode hard but in pretty good original condition..and it has a real strange badge. And the tank does not have a door .i am interested in selling it for the right price and best offer .thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 4, 2011)

*bc model*

odd bikes indeed, available a couple of years, I think 37 and 38...I'd love to buy your bike, call me check your pm


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 4, 2011)

Super cool ! Love the color scheme.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 4, 2011)

AT A YARD SALE!?!? Aww COME ON!

Nice bike


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 4, 2011)

*very cool bike! "C" Model*

Lime green Aerocycle rack,,, just the sound of that makes be chuckle! Cant say i have seen another!


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 4, 2011)

*It ain't easy being green*

Bc models were 38 and 39.  Yours looks to be a 38 since the tank is Non gilled unlike the 39 model.  Mostly the only real difference between the two years.  Should have a dx model hockey stick guard and hopefully the staple "aluminum delta" torpedo light on it yet?? Nice bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 4, 2011)

I would love to buy it. Pm sent get back to me please let me know what you're thinking on it.

Thanks 
Santi


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 5, 2011)

*Green with Envy*

Nice bike, and hard to find, yours is a '38 model. I'm having springer envy, see attached pics of mine with a truss fork.


----------



## montana vintage (Sep 5, 2011)

*Sorry the bike has been sold !*

Sorry to say the little green machine has been sold, to a great new home...thanks for all the intrest !!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2011)

*Damn!*

Next time my wife tells me we need a vacation, I'll have to pass so I can stay on the CABE and hit my refresh button.
Very nice score...bikes like this don't come up very often here in this situation...I'm going to feel this one in the morning!
Chris


----------



## chitown (Sep 6, 2011)

66TigerCat said:


> Super cool ! Love the color scheme.




Marshall Field colors. Very, very cool bike.


----------

